# Royal troon



## casuk (Apr 24, 2018)

Wondered if any one is planning a group trip to royal troon this year at some point, something I would be very much interested in


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 24, 2018)

Might be worth attempting a forum meet.


----------



## casuk (Apr 24, 2018)

Aye a forum meet


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Best of luck! Will look in with interest


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 25, 2018)

Yeah Cas interested subject to the deal


----------



## casuk (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm not sure about any deals I'll check it out had a quick glance at there site looks quite expensive


----------



## DCB (Apr 25, 2018)

Â£250 ........ that's more than "quite expensive"


----------



## casuk (Apr 25, 2018)

Aye and it would only be available certain days through the week and before certain times, i think this could be a bust before its started


----------



## IanM (Apr 25, 2018)

Get the dates and chuck it out there to see who is up... I'm missing Troon and Preswick from my "list" so would travel for it!


----------



## casuk (Apr 25, 2018)

Dates available this year 
7 August 15.00pm, 27th August 14.10pm
4 Oct 9.20am and 10.20am
June 5th 9.30am
July 3rd 15.50pm and 16.00pm
July 10th 15.30pm 
Â£1000 per 4 ball


----------



## User101 (Apr 25, 2018)

casuk said:



			Â£1000 per 4 ball
		
Click to expand...

I'm out


----------



## casuk (Apr 25, 2018)

It might be less im going by the online booking, its a bit much I agree


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'm out 

Click to expand...

surely not, 4 Japanese tourists to Glasgow from Dundee... =4 ball


----------



## casuk (Apr 25, 2018)

Even there offers are over priced 2 nights 3 rounds Â£559


----------



## casuk (Apr 25, 2018)

I phoned troon there to see if I could get a discount no joy but they do a deal in partnership with other courses, the deal is dundonald links, turnburry, king Robert the Bruce course and royal troon Portland course Â£299 for the 3 I don't know if that's a good deal or not, oh and Portland course is Â£85 single


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 25, 2018)

Portland is excellent.


----------



## casuk (Apr 26, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Portland is excellent.
		
Click to expand...

The guy I spoke to said the same its a top 100 course and not to difficult for mid/high hc, he said the old course is extremely difficult even for single hc


----------



## User101 (Apr 26, 2018)

I'd love to know who makes up all this "top 100" nonsense. Everything is subjective, one mans meat is another mans poison.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 26, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'd love to know who makes up all this "top 100" nonsense. Everything is subjective, one mans meat is another mans poison.
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is that GM have a panel who play all manner of courses and individually rate them and at some stage in the year come together to argue the toss over the eventual order for the year. Once the order was set then I suspect it's more a case of those going up and down, new entries and those dropping out. 

The panel probably understand the meat and poison view


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 26, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'd love to know who makes up all this "top 100" nonsense. Everything is subjective, one mans meat is another mans poison.
		
Click to expand...

next you will be saying the TOC isn't  a top 100 course ??:rofl::rofl::rofl:

supposed to be playing Troon in a couple of months, in theory its not costing me anything... except a place in my fourball at Turnberry the wife got me for Christmas.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 26, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'd love to know who makes up all this "top 100" nonsense. Everything is subjective, one mans meat is another mans poison.
		
Click to expand...

Buy the magazine at the end of the year when the next list is published and you'll find out who makes up the "nonsense"  I think you'll find they are all well qualified people  :thup:


----------



## User101 (Apr 26, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Buy the magazine at the end of the year when the next list is published and you'll find out who makes up the "nonsense"  I think you'll find they are all well qualified people  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

eh....what qualifies anyone to make a judgement on whether a course is better than another, bet you're one of them


----------



## IanM (Apr 26, 2018)

Cabby said:



			eh....what qualifies anyone to make a judgement on whether a course is better than another, bet you're one of them 

Click to expand...

Yep, but if you cant tell the difference between the Broome Manor and Birkdale, it's not worth worrying about


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2018)

Cabby said:



			eh....what qualifies anyone to make a judgement on whether a course is better than another, bet you're one of them 

Click to expand...

Hence why you have a panel of judges that assess them - people on the panel have played a very high number of top courses and indeed under the Radar courses over the years 

The rankings are held in very high regards by the courses themselves and when they are done they always have a good debate about it but overall most agree on the courses that are in the Top 100

But at the end of the day itâ€™s just a magazine providing what they think are the top 100 courses - itâ€™s not as if everyone has to agree with the list


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 26, 2018)

All lists are subjective, they are there as a talking point. The lists are not fact, they are a guide, a bit of fun, and that is how they should be looked at.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 26, 2018)

Cabby said:



			eh....what qualifies anyone to make a judgement on whether a course is better than another, bet you're one of them 

Click to expand...

There are strict criteria for ranking the courses. It's not just a case of some bloke turning up, knocking it round and then saying "Yeah, that's a pretty good track"


----------



## DRW (Apr 26, 2018)

Casuk, not wish to gatecrash your thread.

Would anyone be interested in coming in(plus probably my son Adam) on this auction :-

https://ngcc.co/auction/0318-177.php

At the moment it at Â£550 for a 4 ball.


----------



## IanM (Apr 26, 2018)

I would as it's charity, but I get it goes past Â£1000


----------



## User101 (Apr 26, 2018)

drive4show said:



			There are strict criteria for ranking the courses. It's not just a case of some bloke turning up, knocking it round and then saying "Yeah, that's a pretty good track"
		
Click to expand...


haha...aye I'll bet there is strict criteria, whoever lets you on free just happens to pop up the list and any place that takes the slightest of fee from you finds themselves plummet, I think we all know how it works.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2018)

Cabby said:



			haha...aye I'll bet there is strict criteria, whoever lets you on free just happens to pop up the list and any place that takes the slightest of fee from you finds themselves plummet, I think we all know how it works. 

Click to expand...

Thats quite a poor statement dont you think - these ratings that are produced are well respected within the golfing faternity , knowing some of the assessors im pretty confident knowing that what they are charged when they assess will have zero affect on how they judge the course.


----------



## User101 (Apr 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thats quite a poor statement dont you think - these ratings that are produced are well respected within the golfing faternity , knowing some of the assessors im pretty confident knowing that what they are charged when they assess will have zero affect on how they judge the course.
		
Click to expand...


I'm gonna guess you believe everything the government tells you also


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'm gonna guess you believe everything the government tells you also 

Click to expand...

Ok Cabby 

Here is the top 100 and it also has the next 100 

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/courses/top-100-courses/top-100-golf-courses-60876

Let us know which courses they have got all wrong


----------



## User101 (Apr 26, 2018)

Aren't you even the slightest bit cynical that the top ten is filled with links courses.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Aren't you even the slightest bit cynical that the top ten is filled with links courses.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all - the UK and Ireland are two islands surrounded by amazing coastlines and on some of those coastlines they have built some of the best courses in the world - only one inland course comes close to them - Sunningdale, unless you think a non Links should be in there


----------



## User101 (Apr 26, 2018)

How can a course go up and down, TOC down one  it hasn't changed in a million years, yet it's dropped down to 4 :whoo: yet the Queens at Gleneagles is 62 :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2018)

Cabby said:



			How can a course go up and down, TOC down one  it hasn't changed in a million years, yet it's dropped down to 4 :whoo: yet the Queens at Gleneagles is 62 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Other courses have made significant changes over the years which has moved them up the rankings and others stand still so they go down and should Queens be higher ?


----------



## Val (Apr 26, 2018)

Cabby said:



			How can a course go up and down, TOC down one  it hasn't changed in a million years, yet it's dropped down to 4 :whoo: yet the Queens at Gleneagles is 62 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And where do you think the Queens should be?


----------



## Val (Apr 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok Cabby 

Here is the top 100 and it also has the next 100 

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/courses/top-100-courses/top-100-golf-courses-60876

Let us know which courses they have got all wrong
		
Click to expand...

Wallasey, definitely a top 100


----------



## User101 (Apr 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Queens be higher ?
		
Click to expand...

Should be higher than the old, but hey, I'm no getting any freebees to pop it up so it'll have to stay where it is I guess. 

Right I'm done here cause the mods don't like me debating topics as it ends in me getting banned.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Should be higher than the old, but hey, I'm no getting any freebees to pop it up so it'll have to stay where it is I guess. 

Right I'm done here cause the mods don't like me debating topics as it ends in me getting banned.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you think Queens at Gleneagles should be higher than TOC ? 

I suspect if you look at every single one of these list none will have that and itâ€™s got nothing to do with people getting any freebies


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 27, 2018)

drive4show said:



			There are strict criteria for ranking the courses. It's not just a case of some bloke turning up, knocking it round and then saying "Yeah, that's a pretty good track"
		
Click to expand...

Clearly not that strict when you don't have to play 18 holes!

Guidelines. Yip and budgets.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 27, 2018)

Val said:



			Wallasey, definitely a top 100 

Click to expand...



Not a course that I have played but I would probably trust your judgement and ability to know its a better track than The Castle Course and Ladybank which currently are top 100.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 27, 2018)

Lists are always subjective, how are the Oscars decided, footballer of the year, etc etc, a top 100 can only be done the way GM do it and will always be questioned as to why one course is rated differently to another. If you play, say, the number 37 course on a given day when its raining or been undergoing maintenance you might justifiably feel that it's not as good as the course rated 45 which you played on a gorgeous summers day. Some courses are better to your eye than others, you may prefer, say, parkland courses to links - so, GM have a panel who play the courses, put in a report and then the decisions are made as to their place on the list after, we are assured, much discussion. 

I find it funny that Jacko would trust Val's opinion of Wallasey over GM's ranking list when he hasn't even played the course?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 27, 2018)

Cabby said:



			haha...aye I'll bet there is strict criteria, whoever lets you on free just happens to pop up the list and any place that takes the slightest of fee from you finds themselves plummet, I think we all know how it works. 

Click to expand...

I know how it works and what you are suggesting is NOT how it works.




Cabby said:



			How can a course go up and down, TOC down one  it hasn't changed in a million years, yet it's dropped down to 4 :whoo: yet the Queens at Gleneagles is 62 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

As Phil said, courses are continually making improvements and the conditioning and presentation of the course carries a lot of marks in the total marking.




Jacko_G said:



			Clearly not that strict when you don't have to play 18 holes!

Guidelines. Yip and budgets.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you get that bit of information from?


----------



## AMcC (Apr 27, 2018)

Lucky to be getting a game round Royal Troon on Wednesday, will report back  Even luckier that it is costing a lot less than Â£250.

Although does the Â£250 include lunch and a game on Portland ??


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 27, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Lists are always subjective, how are the Oscars decided, footballer of the year, etc etc, a top 100 can only be done the way GM do it and will always be questioned as to why one course is rated differently to another. If you play, say, the number 37 course on a given day when its raining or been undergoing maintenance you might justifiably feel that it's not as good as the course rated 45 which you played on a gorgeous summers day. Some courses are better to your eye than others, you may prefer, say, parkland courses to links - so, GM have a panel who play the courses, put in a report and then the decisions are made as to their place on the list after, we are assured, much discussion. 

I find it funny that Jacko *would trust Val's opinion of Wallasey over GM's ranking list* when he hasn't even played the course?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Anyone that can rank the Castle Course ahead of Dundonald needs to make an appointment with their GP.


----------



## DRW (Apr 27, 2018)

Cabby said:



			that the top ten is filled with links courses.
		
Click to expand...

I have posted it before, but what surprises me more is the amount of the top 100/200 that are links courses. I don't get that.

Certainly don't 'get or understand' why generally parklands are almost always rubbish and links are great(apart from the dryness in winter). And certainly don't really get the 'its a better test of golf stuff/argument', the Uk open winners are littered with not the best golfer winners.

Some links courses which have no scenery and are very manicured, I would call them very bland to look at and to play not much more interesting(I suppose I don't count the sea as much scenery tbh). Even Turnberry No 1 course in UK, I thought had a number of not so great holes on.

But I think it is great we all have our own opinions, its brilliant.:thup:


----------



## DRW (Apr 27, 2018)

AMcC said:



			Lucky to be getting a game round Royal Troon on Wednesday, will report back  Even luckier that it is costing a lot less than Â£250.

Although does the Â£250 include lunch and a game on Portland ??
		
Click to expand...

Hey stop it, that's not fair.:rofl: Hope you have a good round/weather for it.

No extras for the bargain of Â£250 sadly :- https://www.royaltroon.co.uk/visitors/green-fees-2018


----------

